
A 3D Engine in Racket - jambutters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xdv4UP9-U
======
gus_massa
Demo at the 11m 56s mark
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xdv4UP9-U&t=11m56s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3xdv4UP9-U&t=11m56s)

